# Skinny back leg? Play or walk on hard floor?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your pups legs look fine to me. I don't think your tile will be a major problem for your pup. It will probably be much hard for him when he is a senior.

Long walks on pavement or hard surface are discouraged until your pup is a full year old. Short walks are fine. Best if you can find a grassy spot for outside play and maybe a throw rug for indoor play.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Their front paws are always much thicker than their back ones. Normal size difference - I do not see a problem. Put some area rugs down to give the little one something to grip on as he/she moves through the house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think they look ok. One thing I would do is put some throw rugs down with the rubber backs to give him some traction. It will not hurt him to walk up and down stairs just dont let him do running up and down. If you do walk him let him walk on the grass and less of the road. Do you have any place that is enclosed like a big field (soccer field) and can let him run around?


----------



## weehonglee (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, feel more comfortable after hearing the advice from expert.  

I will try to find rugs for him... 

I'm currently sourcing out for nearby field for him to run around, but i can't seem to find any enclose field. Maybe will just walk him around the field.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you dont have an enclosed field but a large field, you can get a long lead like 20 ft from walmart really cheaply. I have two for mine when we go to the beach sometimes. They can let loose but still close enough you can keep an eye them and you can work on his recall.


----------



## weehonglee (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, will be trying to get that from here.


----------

